# Bogut's surgery is Tuesday



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks center Andrew Bogut will undergo surgery on his right elbow Tuesday, the team announced before Saturday night's game against Cleveland at the Bradley Center.
> 
> Famed surgeon James Andrews will perform the surgery to remove bone chips and scar tissue in the elbow at the Andrews Orthopaedic and Sports Medicine Center in Gulf Breeze, Fla.


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/119542334.html


----------

